# Thank you, all you hacks!



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Your laziness and stupidity is still making me richer!

Did a bunch of stuff for a home sale closing the HI found. Four of which were receps that showed open ground.


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

Just need to put a no ground sticker on that gfci! LOL:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

347sparky said:


> Just need to put a no ground sticker on that gfci! LOL:laughing:


Hmmm. Never thought of that.

Now, where can I buy some "Hot and Neutral Reversed!" stickers?


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Hmmm. Never thought of that.
> 
> Now, where can I buy some "Hot and Neutral Reversed!" stickers?


You mean "do not use" stickers? 


BTW, had a strange reading with a plug in style tester showing open ground. Checked the ground connections and eveything looked fine. Used a plug in tester/tracer with lights on it and showed H & N reversed, which it was. The first tester was a red $10 GB brand from big box store, second one is the transmitter for an Ideal tracer.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

347sparky said:


> You mean "do not use" stickers?
> 
> 
> BTW, had a strange reading with a plug in style tester showing open ground. Checked the ground connections and eveything looked fine. Used a plug in tester/tracer with lights on it and showed H & N reversed, which it was. The first tester was a red $10 GB brand from big box store, second one is the transmitter for an Ideal tracer.


I've seen a few instances of plug-in 3-light testers lying like politicians.


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

347sparky said:


> You mean "do not use" stickers? BTW, had a strange reading with a plug in style tester showing open ground. Checked the ground connections and eveything looked fine. Used a plug in tester/tracer with lights on it and showed H & N reversed, which it was. The first tester was a red $10 GB brand from big box store, second one is the transmitter for an Ideal tracer.


Those red testers can be junk. I use an ideal that works great but one of my guys swears his red one is right even though ive proved him wrong multiple times.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Your laziness and stupidity is still making me richer!
> 
> Did a bunch of stuff for a home sale closing the HI found. Four of which were receps that showed open ground.


You got off easy. We did one for a home sale and most of the recepts in the house had no ground. Someone had clipped off the ground wires when they wired the house. Managed to pull enough ground wire to get a Wago on them. Some of them had the neutral and hot reversed!


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Have fun getting rich pigtailing some ground wires together and terminating them on 4 receptacles.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Once, an HI wrote up an old split buss panel as having '_No Main Breaker_', I gave up arguing it code compliant , insisting on and selling them a complete serv upgrade

go HI's!!!!! :thumbsup:

~CS~


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

pick your state

This is what typically appears on the complaint/summons btw>:whistling2:



> Vermont – no current licensing or regulation


~CS~


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Carlon blue box.. most likely wired by homeowner or carpenter doing his own wiring..

Good chance there are other problems lurking inside those walls...


----------



## Calebxx12 (Oct 11, 2010)

What is it with you guys and Carlon blue boxes? We use them all the time here, its the norm for new construction...


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Calebxx12 said:


> What is it with you guys and Carlon blue boxes?


They can't stop with a joke that was funny 5 years ago.


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

B4T said:


> Carlon blue box.. most likely wired by homeowner or carpenter doing his own wiring..


The ground pin was broke off his table saw anyway. :laughing:


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

Calebxx12 said:


> What is it with you guys and Carlon blue boxes? We use them all the time here, its the norm for new construction...





DIY alert....


----------



## Calebxx12 (Oct 11, 2010)

Shock-Therapy said:


> DIY alert....


Haha, I may have only been in the trade for a couple years, but tell that to my boss and coworkers who have been doing it for 27 years...


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Calebxx12 said:


> What is it with you guys and Carlon blue boxes? We use them all the time here, its the norm for new construction...



It's B4T's way of diverting your attention from burying PVC boxes. :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> They can't stop with a joke that was funny 5 years ago.


It is not a joke.. it is fact.. I have found plenty of hack jobs that were attached to Carlon blue boxes..


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> It is not a joke.. it is fact.. I have found plenty of hack jobs that were attached to Carlon blue boxes..


Yes, and that means what?


I have seen hack jobs use wirenuts,does that make wirenuts hack?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Yes, and that means what?
> 
> 
> I have seen hack jobs use wirenuts,does that make wirenuts hack?


It goes back to HD and carpenters.. handy men. HO's... and anyone else who wants to do electrical work...

They buy the parts there.. :thumbsup:

I see more residential jobs that you will ever see and the same goes with you and commercial jobs...


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

BBQ said:


> I have seen hack jobs use wirenuts,does that make wirenuts hack?


 .

:-(


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I've seen hacks drive vehicles.

I guess driving a vehicle makes you a hack.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> .
> 
> :-(


That has to sting. :laughing:





Err, sorry.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

480sparky said:


> I've seen hacks drive vehicles.
> 
> I guess driving a vehicle makes you a hack.


Especially them taxi drivers.


----------



## ButcherSlayer (Oct 4, 2013)

BBQ said:


> That has to sting. :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao. But I agree with that. Most contractors I worked for use blue boxes. Not because there hacks but because its just cheaper than using metal boxes.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I've seen hacks drive vehicles.
> 
> I guess driving a vehicle makes you a hack.


You're a TOOL just standing still.. it doesn't take any effort on your part.. :laughing:


----------



## Maximumbob (May 24, 2013)

All hacks use blue boxes but not everyone that uses a blue box is a hack.

I just saw two foreign guys at Home Depot with a cart full of Bx and blue boxes ready to do some damage.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

480sparky said:


> Hmmm. Never thought of that.
> 
> Now, where can I buy some "Hot and Neutral Reversed!" stickers?



How about this:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

five.five-six said:


> How about this:


Kin aye dew dat?


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

480sparky said:


> Kin aye dew dat?


jes jew kan


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

B4T said:


> It is not a joke.. it is fact.. I have found plenty of hack jobs that were attached to Carlon blue boxes..


I've found more than my fair share of hack jobs inside of metal boxes as well. What exactly is your point???


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Rollie73 said:


> I've found more than my fair share of hack jobs inside of metal boxes as well. What exactly is your point???


There is no point other than it's an idiotic way to determine if there is hack work or not. I've seen professional electricians use every kind of box made who do hack work. And most of the hack work I see is in metal boxes, anyway.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

MTW said:


> There is no point other than it's an idiotic way to determine if there is hack work or not. I've seen professional electricians use every kind of box made who do hack work. And most of the hack work I see is in metal boxes, anyway.


 Blasphemer.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

MTW said:


> There is no point other than it's an idiotic way to determine if there is hack work or not. I've seen professional electricians use every kind of box made who do hack work. And most of the hack work I see is in metal boxes, anyway.


Preaching to the choir......its pretty much what I was driving at.:thumbsup:


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Most of the hackwork I've seen didn't even involve the poor box. Just leave the box out of it!:thumbup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Truly excellent hack work has no box. Just screw the device to something.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

....or the usual fav of HM.....romex under clamp in box.....:whistling2::laughing:


----------

